# Melter Honey



## Scott J.

Has anyone used melter honey to make mead? Does it change the flavor of the mead?


----------



## Deezil

Does the melter honey taste different than the rest of the harvest?
That'd be enough to answer your question.
(I dont have hives yet, to have done it myself, to know.. So i ask)

If it comes off burnt/scorched/toasted, it might come off to some-degree, as a Bochet (beau-shay); cant remember what language it was but it basically means "Burnt Mead"


----------



## WVMJ

Some beekeepers have marketed it as a special honey and have customers for it. Others have posted here they sell it to bakeries. There is no reason the melter honey cant be heated even a little more to get it even darker to make a Bochet. I have been following Deezil making his Bochet, its taking a long time, and he keeps loosing his bananas 

Deezil, I caramelized some black bananas, they were almost perfect, wife found them and ate half of them so I couldnt put them in our Bochet!

WVMJ


----------



## Deezil

WVMJ said:


> I have been following Deezil making his Bochet, its taking a long time, and he *keeps loosing his bananas*
> 
> Deezil, I caramelized some black bananas, they were almost perfect, *wife found them and ate half of them* so I couldnt put them in our Bochet!
> 
> WVMJ


Bahahahahahahahahahahaha!
I'm not alone!!!!!


----------



## Scott J.

Thanks for the replys. It is a dark black honey. The heater for the botling tank stuck on and when I came back to the honey house eight hours later it was all steamed up and looking into the tank to see 20 gallons of fireweed honey ruined mad for a bad day. Just lookin to salvage what I can out of it now. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Deezil

Let me know if you cant handle it all... I'm about an hour and a half away lol

I wouldnt call it ruined, I just dont know if I'd call it fireweed honey anymore lol

Usually +/- 1 quart of honey, makes a gallon of mead @ 11-12% ABV
I dunno if you want to really make 80 gallons of Bochet
(I wouldnt hesitate, personally.. But I've tried it before)

I'm not a very wealthy person, but I'll help anyway I can - whether its relieving you of some of that, or helping you through the wine making process... Just lemme know


----------



## Scott J.

Thanks Deezil, I'll PM you when I get the time bloocked out to make Bochet out of it. I won't be making that much, so we could make some kind of deal on the honey if your interested.


----------



## Deezil

Sounds good man

Can probably figure something out


----------

